# V1 golf software on ipad



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

Need some help please:

I have the V1 golf app on my ipad. I have tried using this to video my swing directly, but frankly the camera is no where near good enough.

I now have a casio digital camera, and when set to 240 fps gives a fair picture of my swing. I can import this onto my ipad, and can view it fine in the photo's software on the device.

The film clips are only about 10 seconds, so although big files, are not silly.

If I import into V1, using the camera button, import new files, then it compresses the file into a format which is useless. About 10 fps, by the look of it. 

Does anyone have a solution to this?

Do I need to upload my film to their web site by establishing an account with V1?

I am going to email them about this, as in my view the software is useless if it is going to compress the file size.

Thanks.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear the answer to this too. I recorded some videos using my phone camera which is HD and very good quality. Look great in real time but if you import them to V1 (on my phone) and try to analyse them, the frame rate goes down the pan.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'd be interested to hear the answer to this too. I recorded some videos using my phone camera which is HD and very good quality. Look great in real time but if you import them to V1 (on my phone) and try to analyse them, the frame rate goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

Yes same problem here to. Have given up on it.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2012)

Theres a few pros out there who use this when teaching so there must be a way.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2012)

worth you all trying freemake video convertor- free, just google it- it will convert the file into iPad friendly and hopefully keep the same quality- it has for everything I've converted onto my iPad and iPhone


----------



## DaveM (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks DV will try that.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			worth you all trying freemake video convertor- free, just google it- it will convert the file into iPad friendly and hopefully keep the same quality- it has for everything I've converted onto my iPad and iPhone
		
Click to expand...

But my camera records in .mov format, which is ipad compatible anyway. It plays fine on the ipad, just gets compressed when V1 gets it's hands on it.


Any one tried GASP instead of V1?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont have an i pad so not sure what issues you have but there is some info on the V1 website

http://www.v1sports.com/support/kb/article.php?id=133

HTH


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I dont have an i pad so not sure what issues you have but there is some info on the V1 website

http://www.v1sports.com/support/kb/article.php?id=133

HTH
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the frame rate that's the issue rather than viewing it. (That's my issue anyway)


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			But my camera records in .mov format, which is ipad compatible anyway. It plays fine on the ipad, just gets compressed when V1 gets it's hands on it.


Any one tried GASP instead of V1?
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I see, yes .mov is compatatible, it does look like V1 is adjusting the framerate. why not try converting the file to Mp4 via freemake and see if it makes any difference? its quick and freemake even loads it into itunes automatically for you


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I dont have an i pad so not sure what issues you have but there is some info on the V1 website

http://www.v1sports.com/support/kb/article.php?id=133

HTH
		
Click to expand...

Hi bob, thanks for looking, but as Aztecs says, the problem isn't getting the file onto the ipad, it is when V1 imports it, it compresses the file down, and the fps drops. 

I have emailed their tech support, and will report back what they say, if they reply.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, they have come back with the following:

Unfortunately the V1 Golf App has some limitations. This being one of them. It is geared towards amateur golfers, not teaching professionals. Basically, the app is less than 10 dollars; so you get what you pay for. We have some other software options, such as V1 Home, and V1 Pro 2010, which are varying price points. I will copy the sales team here and have them contact you with some more details. 

So basically, you need V1 home, at Â£40, but it only runs on a pc, not an ipad.

There really should be something in their app advert which states that video can only be brought in at a low fps, as although the app is cheap, it is pretty useless.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Well, they have come back with the following:

Unfortunately the V1 Golf App has some limitations. This being one of them. It is geared towards amateur golfers, not teaching professionals. Basically, the app is less than 10 dollars; so you get what you pay for. We have some other software options, such as V1 Home, and V1 Pro 2010, which are varying price points. I will copy the sales team here and have them contact you with some more details. 

So basically, you need V1 home, at Â£40, but it only runs on a pc, not an ipad.

There really should be something in their app advert which states that video can only be brought in at a low fps, as although the app is cheap, it is pretty useless.
		
Click to expand...

What a ridiculous reply!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

When I get round to it, I will have a look at the GASP app. This does similar, and sadly, also compresses the video file, but apparently a bit less than V1. It might do what I want, and at Â£3 is worth a punt.

Really feel these apps should point this out.

A bit like the iphone apps for GPS not being legal for comps. I told a mate that on Saturday, when he was extolling the virtues of his app, and he was not impressed. Bet he still uses it though.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2012)

V1 are now looking into it. They say it does import at 230 fps, or what ever the movie was shot in, but then go on to state that it is a function of the ipad to compress it, not their software. Odd that it plays fine in quick time on the ipad, and only cmpresses when importing into V1. They claim to have been donig this fine, and sent me a link to a you tube video of them shooting and importing a file. But then on their screen, it still says compressing file, and afterwards the video goes all jerky. If they think that's fine, then they are easily satisfied.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to take this a little off course, but does anyone pay for the home premium version for PC rather than use the free one, and is it worth the $40 or whatever it is?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2012)

Gary, PM me your address and I'll send you my copy of the $40 version. You can have a play around and see what you think.
I know it has the split screen and a few other extras but dont know if it compresses files.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Gary, PM me your address and I'll send you my copy of the $40 version. You can have a play around and see what you think.
I know it has the split screen and a few other extras but dont know if it compresses files.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob, PM on it's way


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2012)

That is the version my coach uses, and it seems fine. He uses a similar Casio camera, and it has no problems importing.

V1 seem to think it is a problem with the way portable devices handle video.

Why sell the app though?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Murph, I have an app called SwingReader on my iPhone which is pretty good. I think it does split-screen and overlaying one swing over the other but I've not played around with it that much. Might be worth looking into?

http://www.swingreader.com/


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2012)

Better, but still compresses to 30fps according to their blurb.

Not being silly, but if I film in 230fps, I'd like to review my video in 230 fps, or there's no point in buying a decent camera.

I think Gasp also compresses, but I have not yet found out the fps.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there any reasoning behind why the iPad apps compress so much?

I'm assuming it's just an iPad thing because V1 on my PC is fine with the 240fps vids I've taken.

Does your iPad display the slow-mo vids on Youtube ok?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, you tube is fine, and also the 240fps from the camera.

I get the impression it is to do with V1 as an app, given that I guess it's the same app for iphone and ipad, and phones aren't rammed with memory. Trick is, ipads are.

Apparently Gasp compresses less, and I have posted the question to them regarding compression rates (theirs compresses too, but they claim it gives better results than V1 app).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, you tube is fine, and also the 240fps from the camera.

I get the impression it is to do with V1 as an app, given that I guess it's the same app for iphone and ipad, and phones aren't rammed with memory. Trick is, ipads are.

Apparently Gasp compresses less, and I have posted the question to them regarding compression rates (theirs compresses too, but they claim it gives better results than V1 app).
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to hearing the response. If the compression rates are less and can actually give some decent slo-mo analysis, might be worth a punt.


----------

